# Where is the Outlook address book?



## mishkan (Dec 18, 2000)

Hi,

Hubby is using Outlook 2000 SR-1.
How do I find his address book for him?

I did a search for *.pab ... no files found. 

I searched other threads here, but I didn't find anything that worked... unless I missed something, which is possible!

Thanks for any help you can give! 

mishkan


----------



## mtbird (Dec 10, 2001)

Try *.wab instead.

Debe


----------



## mishkan (Dec 18, 2000)

Thanks for the idea, but it wasn't a wab file, either.

But, I DID find 3 pst files... one for each of 3 usernames.
- administrator
- user 2
- user 3


I did an experiment, to see if the pst files contain the contact info. What I did was file > open > pst file. And then selected the other pst files.

Instead of outlook closing the current pst folder and opening the newly selected one, it apparently opened ALL of them at once. So, the result is... now the administrator outlook program lists THREE "personal folders", each with an inbox, outbox, deleted items folder, and so on!

I tried deleting the non-administrator folders... but it won't let me! I highlight the folders, but "delete" is greyed out... not an available option. 

Now what do I do?   

Please help!

mishkan


----------



## marioh (Jul 24, 2001)

As far as I know, the Outlook address book acts as a sort of pointer to the location of the user's addresses (either PAB, WAB, or within Contacts in the PST).
To find out which one it is, just start Outlook2K, click on Tools, Services. Double click on Outlook Address Book, and it will show you what the Outlook address book is pointing to (e.g. : Contacts : Mailbox - <username>).


----------



## mishkan (Dec 18, 2000)

> click on Tools, Services


That's not an available option... "services" isn't listed under tools. 

How do I get rid of those two extra sets of "personal folders"?

I've really done it, this time  . Thanks for staying with me through this and trying to help. Any more ideas?

mishkan


----------



## marioh (Jul 24, 2001)

Ahh...I see. Your Outlook2000 is setup for Internet mail. The suggestion I gave was for Outlook2000 setup for Corporate email.

The addresses you're looking for are probably under contacts in the PST file.

I have alot of experience with Outlook2000 w/corporate setup, but none with the internet setup.
So unfortunately, the amount of help that I can provide to you will be limited.


----------



## mishkan (Dec 18, 2000)

marioh, thanks for trying to help.

I don't know about "internet mail" as opposed to "corporate mail". I'm sure you're right, but I don't know anything about it.

Yes, I'm sure now that the addresses are in the contacts folder. At least THAT is solved. 

But... big problem now... how do I get rid of those two extra sets of "personal folders"?   

mishkan


----------



## marioh (Jul 24, 2001)

Do you have an Outlook icon on the desktop ?
If you do, when you right click on it and select Properties, what options does it give you ?


You may be able to delete the extra PST files from there, but I'm not sure.


----------



## mishkan (Dec 18, 2000)

Thanks again, marioh.

Yes, I have an outlook icon on the desktop. When I right-click and choose properties, the screen brings me to the "internet accounts" dialogue box. At that point, I can remove an email account entirely. But, I can't delete selective folders within an account.

To clarify, I'm not trying to delete pst files.
What I'm trying to do is delete extra "personal folders" within one pst file. You see, when I load in the pst file, within outlook, it shows *3 sets* of "personal folders". Each set has its own inbox, outbox, drafts folder, and so on. Only *one* set should really be in there!

Any more ideas? 

mishkan


----------



## marioh (Jul 24, 2001)

Can you right click on one of the uneeded personal folders within Outlook and select delete or Close ?


----------



## mishkan (Dec 18, 2000)

Yes, yes, yes!!!   

I right-clicked and selected...
*Close "Personal Folders"*
and the whole set disappeared!!!

Thank you!!!   

mishkan


----------



## marioh (Jul 24, 2001)

You're welcome !

Glad I could be of assistance.


----------

